# Austin, TX parks



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Looking for a list of Austin area parks in which to have the 2005 SERCA Convention. I know of Zilker (sp), Emma Long/City Park and the little place on the southeast side, something Falls. Covered pavillion a must.

Emma Long wants eight bucks per car and I don't know if they have a pavillion.

Help me out, guys.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

mckinney falls,...thats pretty south east...i will w3rk on getting you a list...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

McKinney Falls, yes.

Thanks for working me up a list, too.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

HERE is a list with location of parks where space can be rented...i can vouch that zilker is a nice place, we had a central texas nissan meet there a while back, and it was a nice size...if you need anything shoot me a pm...


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*Bastrop State Park*

Here's a link to Bastrop State Park 

It looks pretty good. There is an air conditioned/heated Group Dining Hall (with kitchen) which seats 90 people for $200. We could serve a barbecue lunch. Lots of facilities in the park including a pool.

Lew


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

see, the company my uncle w3rks for they distibute food to taco cabana,applebea's, red lobster, whataburger, and a few other's which name i forgot....if needed i can get alot of food at cost....we do it often for events and parties we have...


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I would really like to keep the park within ...ahem..."Austin City Limits". Volente Beach would be the western limit, McKinney to the south, Round Rock or Cedar Park to the north and Bergstrom to the east. We'll be most likely using one of the three Embassy Suites and really need to keep the park fairly close.

Keep it coming!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

bahearn said:


> I would really like to keep the park within ...ahem..."Austin City Limits". Volente Beach would be the western limit, McKinney to the south, Round Rock or Cedar Park to the north and Bergstrom to the east. We'll be most likely using one of the three Embassy Suites and really need to keep the park fairly close.
> 
> Keep it coming!


Here's a link to all the reservable facilities in the Austin City Park System (Zilker is at the bottom).

Here's a link on the reservation policies.

Lew


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Dayum! Someone please slap a "SEARCH, N00B!" on me.

Thanks, Lew.


----------

